# Can I "unlock" my motherboard?



## hat (Dec 21, 2008)

Computer is specs is a Dell. The motherboard is a Foxconn G33M02. Of course, it has no performance options that are so dear to most TPU users, including myself. Can it be unlocked to give me some performance options? Hell I'd be happy if all I got was FSB control. I know there are software overclocking programs but I'd rather not go there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 21, 2008)

If its not important to you try flashing it with a normal G33 bios. Worked with my HP GeForce 6100 board. Don't expect much tho. Still couldn't OC for crap.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive got an asus mb in my xps 420 I couldn't unlock it


----------



## a_ump (Dec 21, 2008)

bios flashing should work...unless dell being who they are, made changes to the mobo physically. but yea it should work, i'd go for it, a replacement mobo isn't that much if in the unlikely possibility of it failing occures.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

a_ump said:


> bios flashing should work...unless dell being who they are, made changes to the mobo physically. but yea it should work, i'd go for it, a replacement mobo isn't that much if in the unlikely possibility of it failing occures.



I am guessing that his dell is using a propriety btx motherboard. I would hate to see him try to replace that without having to rebuild half of his system


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 21, 2008)

It isn't a proprietary motherboard, I believe it is the standard G33M.

You might be able to flash it with the BIOS found on Foxconn's site here for the standard G33M.


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah this computer is important to me. I'll try it but not until I get my second computer up and running (which is still pretty decent) and I have some money to burn.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 22, 2008)

did you think about modding bios , ketxxx or spud 107
they help me about modding my abit nforece mobo before but i fail to unlock and make new bios work cuz my mobo was really suck so you try , and careful if your bios not have dual bios or a removal bios cuz maybe you got no boot with no signal , that's happened to me  but my bios was removal so i swap it with other nforce mobo and boot it and put my bios and flash it


----------



## ZenEffect (Dec 23, 2008)

have you tried setfsb? or rmclock?

your clock gen is 
ICS9LP505-2HGLF

you could always do besl mods too.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2008)

A bios flash could work, but I can't guarantee that you won't kill your bios. See last link in my sig for an example of reflashing a branded mobo


----------

